# Fragen zu Blauorfen



## michael_j (30. Mai 2008)

hallo,

stimt es, das Blauorfen eher an der Wasseroberfläche zu finden sind? Finde die Tiere recht Interessant, der Verkäufer sagte, dass sing klasse __ Oberflächenfische, die sich nur in dem Verkaufsbecken am Boden rumtreiben. 

Ist 10 Euro je Tier ein fairer Kurs?

cheers
Michael


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Blauorfen*

Hallo Michael,

also bei fischfarm-schubert kosten die in 10-12 cm 5,- EUR. Und den Händler finde ich persönlichc von den Preisen her vernünftig (er und sein Team sind übrigens auch sehr nett und hilfsbereit - egal ob Du einen großen Koi oder nur 10 __ Moderlieschen möchtest...falls Du also mal einen Auflug nach Wildeshausen machen willst)


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Blauorfen*

Hallo Michael,

Du hast laut einen anderen Thema jetzt 1 Koi und 5 Goldfische, richtig?
Dann aktualisiere doch bitte mal Dein Profil. 

Blauorfen sind eine andere Farbvariante der Goldorfen und diese werden wiederum ca. 30-50cm groß.
http://www.gartenundzoo24.de/zoo/teich/arten/artikel-020629-00186.jsp
Bist Du sicher, dass Du davon dauerhaft einen kleinen Schwarm bei Dir beherbergen kannst?

Ich tippe ja ehrlich gesagt darauf, dass die Goldfischvermehrung baldigst einsetzt.


----------



## Badener (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Blauorfen*

Hallo Micha,

wie Annett schon richtig erwähnte:

```
Blauorfen sind eine andere Farbvariante der Goldorfen und diese werden wiederum ca. 30-50cm groß.
```
Ich selber habe 5 Goldorfen im Teich, dazu 6 Koi.
Meine Goldorfen tummeln sich die ganze Zeit an der Oberfläche, man kann sie daher sehr gut beobachten. Außerdem halten sie Deinen Teich Mückenfrei, die fressen alles was sich bewegt.
Allerdings haben sie einen großen Nachteil:
Die Fiecher schwimmen so hektisch im Teich herum und machen die ganzen Koi narrisch. Sobald Futter im Teich landet platscht und schnallst es nur so, sind dann die Orfen satt kommen die Koi und schmatzen gemütlich den rest vom Futter.
Orfen und Koi zusammen, davon würde ich abraten. Ansonsten sind es sehr lebhafte Fische, an denen Du sicher Freude hast.

Meine habe ich als Jungfische mit ca. 10 - 12 cm für 6€ pro Fisch gekauft, nach einem Jahr sind sie jetzt ca. 20 cm groß. Sie werden im gegensatz zum Koi eher schlank. Sind aber sehr schöne Fische.


----------



## michael_j (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Blauorfen*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> Du hast laut einen anderen Thema jetzt 1 Koi und 5 Goldfische, richtig?
> Dann aktualisiere doch bitte mal Dein Profil.
> ...



Hi,

Profil ist aktualisiert. hm, ja. Könnte ein wenig eng werden. Also den gedanken schon wieder verworfen.

cheers


----------

